# french tarts - classic cookbook?



## nealsmith (Jun 13, 2011)

hi

so i have a little too-healthy cookbook collection, and so im trying to be more selective with cookbooks.  i had trouble with pies for years, then last year it all clicked and i can make good pies, so now im trying to learn about all kinds of pies.  so for american pie books, i looked at haedrich, barbara swell, and john philip carroll, and in the end went for cunningham's baking book which also covers alot of pies.  im surprised by having seen cunningham mentioned in 3+ other pie/baking book introductions as being influential on the author, but i have her  breakfast book and the cooking with children and they are amazingly good so that's why.

anyway i also want to learn french tarts now, sweet and savory (more veggie-leaning but not a "strict" vegetarian.)  so i've been looking at day-lewis and dannenberg, and they're both very nice, made a great raspberry+cream tart from day-lewis and it was very nice, but they are not "core" books that teach you the basics and the classics, so i was wondering what would be a classic book that teaches you the all the basic french sweet and savory tarts?

thanks

-neal


----------

